# What software to use for video, preview, walkthrough ?



## fiestared (Jul 8, 2018)

Hey,
What software do you use and why, the "+" and "-" ? (I am on Mac OS Sierra)

Thanks a lot for your time.


----------



## Divico (Jul 8, 2018)

https://obsproject.com/
This one is easy to use for recording your screen and it is free. Only problem is it doesnt support asio natively. There are workarounds for this though.
E.g. https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/how-to-stream-daw-audio-with-an-audio-interface.14792/


----------



## HiEnergy (Jul 10, 2018)

+1 for OBS, I also use this program. For recording the audio stream inside OBS I use my audio interface "loop back" channels (RME HDSP PCIe here)
For voiceover I use Reaper, for video cutting and titling I use Vegas and DaVinci Resolve.


----------



## Divico (Jul 10, 2018)

HiEnergy said:


> +1 for OBS, I also use this program. For recording the audio stream inside OBS I use my audio interface "loop back" channels (RME HDSP PCIe here)
> For voiceover I use Reaper, for video cutting and titling I use Vegas and DaVinci Resolve.


Do you route to the input of your OS? My interface hase loopback too but I cant use Windows's inputs for this.


----------



## storyteller (Jul 10, 2018)

As long as you are Sierra, turn on the screen zoom function under Accessiblity Settings. It helps to zoom in back and forth on your videos - especially if you have a high DPI screen. High Sierra “appears” to function in the same way as Sierra in this regard, but screen capture via QuickTime distorts every time you zoom. It s a bug I hope they fix (maybe it has been in one of the recent updates?), but the zoom feature is a great tool for areas that are small on the screen.

For audio, the free Soundflower virtual audio driver will loop everything back in so you can record voice and hear your DAW at the same time.


----------



## d.healey (Jul 10, 2018)

OBS


----------



## bryla (Jul 10, 2018)

Screenflow is perfect for this. It can also show mouse pointer options and keystrokes. 
It is easy to edit and annotate in the program as well.


----------



## Jaap (Jul 10, 2018)

Also +1 for OBS and using Voicemeter here for the audio routing, works like a charm.


----------



## garyhiebner (Jul 10, 2018)

+1 for Screenflow. Been using it for years and works like a charm. Super easy to edit, and lots of callout and mouse options


----------



## garyhiebner (Jul 10, 2018)

+1 for Screenflow. Been using it for years and works like a charm. Super easy to edit, and lots of callout and mouse options


----------



## HiEnergy (Jul 10, 2018)

Divico said:


> Do you route to the input of your OS?


Yes, those in/outputs in the lower area of the TotalMix mixing desk application that have the "loopback" setting checked, have their sound appear in Windows' SP/DIF inputs.
OBS then can pick up the sound of everything I route to those (including external sources like my JV1080 - see my Synfire videos where I've done exactly this)
No idea how this works, but it does.


Jaap said:


> using Voicemeter here


I've also tried Voicemeeter but given it the boot after I discovered that loopback possibility.


----------



## dog1978 (Jul 10, 2018)

I used screenflow, never tried OBS.


----------



## MarcusD (Jul 10, 2018)

EDIT:

OSB you can create loads of inputs / outputs use VST2 plugins (except waveshell vst) Capture multiple monitors and create overlays, switch between cameras with key commands etc... etc... record video, stream or do both at the same time. It's bloody epic for FREE software. I use Voice meter as my DAW driver then output Voice-meters output to OBS to capture the video + sound coming from the DAW. Happy days!


----------



## Letis (Sep 3, 2018)

Screenium. 
https://www.syniumsoftware.com/screenium 
Is a good alternative in my opinion. Intuitive user guidance, many options, recording of 4K and 5K Retina in 60 FPS. Demo-Version available.


----------



## MatFluor (Sep 5, 2018)

+1 for OBS as well

Meanwhile I use Camtasia, since I got it for 20 bucks on a humble bundle sale, together with a cool screenshot tool etc.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 20, 2018)

Camtasia 2018 and looking at DaVinci Resolve 15 for future projects.

Possibly as a DAW since it has Fairlight Audio.

And DaVinci has a FREE version.

https://www.blackmagicdesign.com/products/davinciresolve/#


----------



## Divico (Dec 21, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Camtasia 2018 and looking at DaVinci Resolve 15 for future projects.
> 
> Possibly as a DAW since it has Fairlight Audio.
> 
> ...


Interesting gonna check this out now.


----------



## gregh (Dec 21, 2018)

Looked at resolve when it first came out as a freebie. Was buggy and resource intense. Way more than i need. Bought Cyberlink Powerdirector and that is excellent. Not sure if it has a Mac version. I prefer Power Director to Premiere Pro, which I had used for years but got rid of when the Adobe subscription kicked in and my old Adobe products would no longer run. Only one I miss is Audition. Power Director has everything for normal video plus some things like tracking objects works better than in Premiere


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 21, 2018)

i'm liking this a lot.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 21, 2018)

gregh said:


> Looked at resolve when it first came out as a freebie. Was buggy and resource intense. Way more than i need. Bought Cyberlink Powerdirector and that is excellent. Not sure if it has a Mac version. I prefer Power Director to Premiere Pro, which I had used for years but got rid of when the Adobe subscription kicked in and my old Adobe products would no longer run. Only one I miss is Audition. Power Director has everything for normal video plus some things like tracking objects works better than in Premiere




i still use my old CS2 apps from time to time.

i'm PC, but my recommendations apply to Mac as well.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Dec 21, 2018)

Jaap said:


> Also +1 for OBS and using Voicemeter here for the audio routing, works like a charm.


Same here! Except I had some issues recently where OBS would not pick up what I was routing through Voicemeter. For some reason I am not having that issue with Streamlabs OBS, which I guess is a mod of the original OBS.


----------



## gregh (Dec 21, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> i still use my old CS2 apps from time to time.
> 
> i'm PC, but my recommendations apply to Mac as well.


I must have another look at Resolve


----------



## MatFluor (Dec 21, 2018)

Resolve is great - I like the fairlight, and that you can load in VST effects to it (recommendation, Brusfri is gold).

But Resolve is not screencasting but video cutting and editing, so no recording (unless they changed it in a recent update?). That's why I went for cheap Camtasia instead of OBS+Resolve. All in one package, with the downside of more limited Audio editing capabilities.


----------



## fiestared (Dec 21, 2018)

Thanks a lot everyone, so many answers !


----------

